
Everything You Wanted to Know About Synchronization (2013) [pdf] - gbrown_
http://sigops.org/sosp/sosp13/papers/p33-david.pdf
======
gregmac
5 minute video summary of this paper (2014):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1O66u8QFuI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z1O66u8QFuI)

------
gbrown_
Had to drop the "Always" from the title to fit within the character limit for
the title on HN.

------
gervase
This could probably use a [2013] tag.

~~~
dang
Sure. We had to truncate the title to fit it but that's ok.

